# Top Gear episode from 1983



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

more >> http://www.youtube.com/user/grodvin/videos?sort=dd&view=0&page=1
:thumb:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

To think I was only 3 at the time this was filmed.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I wasnt born til 5 years later lolol


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

I was 1, my dad bought a white caviler like the one in the video because I was born


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i live in rotherham
and still laugh out loud at this
classic


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Really good find, I was not born then, but this is more down to earth Top Gear than the present one.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

haha this is awesome!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Ratchet said:


> To think I was only 3 at the time this was filmed.


Me too. I feel so old right now.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Top gear was better in those days, current ones are boring.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Amazing to look back to those times. Austin-Rover and Saab are gone, but the speed camera is still here.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

i loved old top gear when it was a car show about cars not just a stunt show and ego trip


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

When Top gear was a serious show and worth watching


----------

